# Advantages and disadvantages of the Antec 900 Gaming Case



## J-Man (Jun 3, 2007)

To those who have the Antec 900 Gaming Case, I was wondering from your point of view if you can tell me the advantages and disadvantages of the case like for an example what it's good for, the disadvantage is that blah blah you know and the advantages you'd say.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 3, 2007)

Yes, please do tell about this. I'm looking to get it soon and I would like to know how it performs.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 3, 2007)

I forgot to say in my message that also I was thinking about purchasing the case too, it looks superb but I want some peoples opinions.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 3, 2007)

OK I'll bite...Advantages AIRFLOW...nice solid design

Disadvantages...I only found 2....first, the shitty HDD cage, it's a real ordeal to get the screws in the holes, needed angled tweezers to get mine in. and the second is wiring, they sorta give a wire trail up the right side of mobo, isnt very attractive(sugestion , cut holes in back of case to put wiring.

http://img.techpowerup.org/070603/2sli.jpg  havent cut the holes yet..as you can see thats it for hiding wires unless you cut holes!!!!!


----------



## technicks (Jun 3, 2007)

Great for making a clean case with a few mods here and there.
Excellent airflow. Quiet at low fan speeds. PSU at the bottom. I like it.
3 Antec 120 fans cost 45 euro. So the case is very cheap if you look it like that.
And of course the huge fan at the top.

Things i don't like. Flimsy sidepanel. Crappy fan speed regulators. The fans are good i must say.
Also the wires for the power/reset switch and USB are to short to do a neat job.

I cut a few holes in the mobo tray so no problem anymore.

But all and all i love the case.


----------



## 0elemental0 (Jun 3, 2007)

i was thinking about getting one....as they are 104 dollars shipped (plus your local tax) from circuitcity.com..  I am curious about other owners as well.     but i am so not wanting to swap everyting out and in ANOTHER  case.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 3, 2007)

I am too, yeah.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 3, 2007)

I have one. I just don't like the plain blah grey inside. I sanded my case down to brushed aluminum inside, looked hot, then sprayed it flat black . wire management is a hassle, but modular PSU's definately help.. I also took some wire loom (home depot) and neatened it up a bit. I need to get some pics for you guys..


----------



## J-Man (Jun 3, 2007)

Upload


----------



## AsphyxiA (Jun 3, 2007)

yes up load need some ideas on how to manage the cables in my friends 900, need to get a dremel tool too LOL


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Jun 3, 2007)

i have the antec 900 everything that technicks said pretty much sums up the disadvantages of this case.....the air flow i must say is excellent....i have to cut some holes in the mobo tray to manage the wires but dont know where to cut


----------



## technicks (Jun 3, 2007)

Just cut 2 holes behind the mobo. One high the other low.
Thats how i did it. The holes only have to be 3x3 cm.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 4, 2007)

i didnt cut any holes, just used wire loom, electrical tape, and a modular power supply, and a couple hours of my time..also.. ZIP TIES GALORE


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm not too keen on the PSU mounting at the bottom though.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 4, 2007)

The PSU on the bottom looks pretty cool I think. Good change of position. Good job technicks.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 4, 2007)

Technicks, do you have a stock VGA cooler or you purchased your own new one?


----------



## DR.Death (Jun 4, 2007)

the only thing i don't like about them is were the power switches are they are in the wrong place for on a desk or up on something


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah, that's the only thing I'm worried about. I have mine sitting up on my desk to my right. Shouldn't be too much of a problem though, I just walk up and turn it on and then sit down for hours upon hours.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 4, 2007)

I don't really like how I have to flip my PSU over and hide the pretty side sticker, although, the top exaust fan is a nice touch, and definately helps cooling. I also have mine on the top of my desk.. looks better that way.. and cable management outside is a little easier.. You don't really have to cut any holes or wires, depending on what you have in your case (mobo, psu(modular?), stock fans or aftermarket, SLI, Crossfire, multiple HDD's, etc.) If your intentions are to have 2 or more HDD's and SLI or Crossfire, and maybe a sound card, the 900 really isnt a good choice(as I found out). If you have a system loaded with stuff, I'd get a full tower case, which I am thinking of doing now.. but I still like the look of my 900.. I just wish they made a 900 in Full tower form, and different options on where to mount the PSU..


----------



## Da iLLeZt TL973 (Jun 5, 2007)

technicks said:


> Just cut 2 holes behind the mobo. One high the other low.
> Thats how i did it. The holes only have to be 3x3 cm.



ok ok i see.....you have a nice neat modular psu so your wires are bulky to start lol my psu sucks im really thinking about getting a modular one now


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn, every time I look at the case I want it more and more....Just for reference, how is this for taking to LAN parties? Anybody know?


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 5, 2007)

depending whats in it. VERY HEAVY.


----------



## pbmaster (Jun 5, 2007)

Really?? I'm just gonna have the normal stuff in it...how heavy we talking?


----------



## Exeodus (Jun 5, 2007)

The included fans work well, they have 3 speed settings with a attached switch.
But they are 4-pin molex, should be 3-pin header.


----------



## FOXCONN1115 (Jun 5, 2007)

yea but thats nothing a quick hackjob cant fix     Also, with a single vid card, hdd,etc itll be average weight. its a farely light case, but the more you pile in (like me) the heavier it gets, obviously..


----------



## techbuzz (Jun 5, 2007)

sneekypeet said:


> OK I'll bite...Advantages AIRFLOW...nice solid design
> 
> Disadvantages...I only found 2....first, the shitty HDD cage, it's a real ordeal to get the screws in the holes, needed angled tweezers to get mine in. and the second is wiring, they sorta give a wire trail up the right side of mobo, isnt very attractive(sugestion , cut holes in back of case to put wiring.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/070603/2sli.jpg  havent cut the holes yet..as you can see thats it for hiding wires unless you cut holes!!!!!




I am building my machine right now with the antec 900 and i seriously can't seem to get the screws in the holes on the hard drive cage. I am very close to getting a different case.


----------



## d44ve (Jun 5, 2007)

I have one and really dont like it.

I hate how they mount there PSU.

However, they do have great airflow.... but I watercool everything, so it really doesnt matter that much.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 5, 2007)

d44ve said:


> I have one and really dont like it.
> 
> *I hate how they mount there PSU.*
> 
> However, they do have great airflow.... but I watercool everything, so it really doesnt matter that much.


 I'm not keen on the bottom mounting for the PSU either. Not sure I want it now


----------



## technicks (Jun 5, 2007)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I am building my machine right now with the antec 900 and i seriously can't seem to get the screws in the holes on the hard drive cage. I am very close to getting a different case.



Come on man i got them in 5 minutes. Just get a screwdriver with a magnetic head.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jun 6, 2007)

Antec 900 is an excellent case imho... the performance outweighs the looks BADLY.


----------



## J-Man (Jun 11, 2007)

pcgolfer85 said:


> I am building my machine right now with the antec 900 and i seriously can't seem to get the screws in the holes on the hard drive cage. I am very close to getting a different case.


----------

